# Where are the bigger fish?



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We have been picking up wuite a few fish lately when out bass fishing but we are not finding any fish of size. Pretty much everything that we are catching is in the 12" range. We are getting them on tube jigs primarily in 8-12' FOW. Would you suspect that the bigger fish are out in the deeper water? And would you try targeting them with the same tubes that are working on the smaller fish or try something else? I have tried tossing a couple of deeper cranks on the deeper edges of where we are catching fish. So far this has not paid off. What other suggestions do you guys have on going after them?


----------



## Willie5534 (Jul 6, 2004)

The big one are right there with the little ones usually.
They are just smarter and more finikey than the little ones. You need to match their feeding preference or present them with something they have never seen before.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

in "Inside Line" this month on targeting bigger bass. If you have a chance, pick up a copy. They outline 10 keys to targeting larger fish. I thought that the article was pretty much on the money.

Inside Line


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Buzzman, I checked out your link for "Inside Line". I'd never heard of it, but it looks like a good magazine.

Nothing but 12" bass? You must be fishing Portage Lakes. LOL. 75% of the large bass I've caught (3# and up) have been ridiculously close to or buried in the middle of some kind of cover. Deep not visible to the eye or shallow and visible. Get the right tackle and don't be affraid to get in the thick stuff. It pays off.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i second what ncraft said, from early spring to late fall, those fish like cover, the exception has been when it's really really cold, a cold front moves in, or the fish are chasing bait in open water or over weeds.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I'm wrapping up my first year subscribing to Inside Line. I like it a lot, gives more of a variety of articles related to bass fishing. This month there was a pretty good interview with Ray Scott, an article on bass boat security, an essay on becoming a better non-boater, ect.

If your like me, there just aren't enough good publications out there.


----------

